# GUI embedded software Rapsian os



## Tenzin sean (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello,
I am new to this community FreeBSD. I've read a lot article for FreeBSD. It's very secure and efficient operating system. Recently, I started working on new project. I'm building Raspberry Pi 4 embedded device. but the problem is that I can't able to edit operating system Raspbian OS. My main idea is that I'm building GUI application same function like PS4 GUI setup like their own logo, selection languages, creation of accounts,  sounds background, etc. Is it possible to build this GUI software with help FreeBSD? Because I have seen that PS4 and MacOS are created by FreeBSD. Any recommend would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Ordoban (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello,

Yes, you can create GUI applications for raspian with the help of FreeBSD. But I guess it's the opposite of "easiest way". It is possible to use nearly every device and operating system to write code.

There are many possible ways to do your project, depending on your knowledge.

The way you ask sounds like you not have many experiences with creating programs. If you really start from zero, I would suggest you this way (I suppose you are an Windows user):
1. Install *Visual Studio Community* from Microsoft on your PC. https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/ 
2. Install *Mono* on the Rasperry Pi.
2. Create a *Windows Forms* application on Visual Studio. Important: a WPF application will not work on Raspian.
4. Copy the created exe file to the raspberry.
5. Start the exe. If I remember right, you can't just doubleclick the exe, you have to "run with mono".


----------



## Tenzin sean (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you for your answer. i will keep raspbian user interface. my main issue is that booting up raspbien , i want to show my own logo and language selection for users, register account, welcome page , then it will go into rapsbian interface.  i did some research base on your answer that the application development process.but i don't develop software application in raspbian.  Thank you. if you have other solution please leave me a message.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2020)

FreeBSD on the Pi4 isn't working yet (FreeBSD boots but lots of hardware doesn't work yet). The Pi1, Pi2 and Pi3 work fairly well. 

And to avoid any ambiguity, this is not a generic support platform. We only support FreeBSD and nothing else. 



			arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Tenzin sean (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you for your answer. i am asking question base freebsd. is there any solution from freebsd side. because i didn't find any solution from raspbian community and stackoverflow community.Thank you


----------



## Ordoban (Feb 25, 2020)

Tenzin sean said:


> Thank you for your answer. i will keep raspbian user interface. my main issue is that booting up raspbien , i want to show my own logo and language selection for users, register account, welcome page , then it will go into rapsbian interface.  i did some research base on your answer that the application development process.but i don't develop software application in raspbian.  Thank you. if you have other solution please leave me a message.


Ah, you want a kind of login manager. There are many of this: https://www.slant.co/topics/2053/~best-linux-display-manager
All of them should be useable on raspian too.
But I think none of this will do a account registration. (Registration _WHERE_? As local user? To a kind of online service?)

Seems you have an exact imagination about how your project should work and look like. I fear there is no software who will do that, except you create it.
You mention the PS4 setup process and the relation of FreeBSD to PS4, so you may think the PS4 setup process is part of FreeBSD. Thats not true. Sony just took some parts of FreeBSD, modified them to there needs and finally added there GUI to it. So: many FreeBSD parts in PS4, but no PS4 parts in FreeBSD.

Leads to the final message. As SirDice already sayed, this forum is for FreeBSD related questions only. Maybe you should take a look at a raspian forum.


----------



## Tenzin sean (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you Ordoban for your helpful information. Regrading to registration parts, User he or she could create their own profile while they re entering user interface..


----------



## Tenzin sean (Feb 25, 2020)

Do you think which one is better for development of embedded device debian or freebsd?


----------



## a6h (Feb 25, 2020)

You can embed RPi in any other systems, and surely it is an embedded system.
But I think, investing time in something like 8bit MCU (Microchip AVR, ...) and Atmel AVR instruction set (just an example!)
is more intriguing.
Again, I don't have anything against RPi as an embedded system.


----------



## aragats (Feb 25, 2020)

Tenzin sean said:


> Do you think which one is better for development of embedded device debian or freebsd?


At the level you're talking about, there is no difference: for any GUI you'll have to use either X windows or direct framebuffer access, the easiest way for the latter is using Qt since it supports framebuffer backend out of the box. So, it doesn't matter which OS you use since both options are available in Linux and FreeBSD.

However, at the moment we got the situation described:


SirDice said:


> FreeBSD on the Pi4 isn't working yet (FreeBSD boots but lots of hardware doesn't work yet).


I guess, you can make your own decision now.


----------



## Tenzin sean (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you for your answers. Freebsd is very helpful community. Thanks alot aragats


----------



## Tenzin sean (Feb 26, 2020)

vigole said:


> You can embed RPi in any other systems, and surely it is an embedded system.
> But I think, investing time in something like 8bit MCU (Microchip AVR, ...) and Atmel AVR instruction set (just an example!)
> is more intriguing.
> Again, I don't have anything against RPi as an embedded system.


i used raspberry pi 3. its very slow. when i run 3d game. do you think Atmel, AVR are good solution for games?


----------



## Tenzin sean (Feb 26, 2020)

aragats said:


> At the level you're talking about, there is no difference: for any GUI you'll have to use either X windows or direct framebuffer access, the easiest way for the latter is using Qt since it supports framebuffer backend out of the box. So, it doesn't matter which OS you use since both options are available in Linux and FreeBSD.
> 
> However, at the moment we got the situation described:
> 
> I guess, you can make your own decision now.


Thank you Aragats, do you think qt 5 framework will able to build this feature like booting own logo, register account for users, selection own langauge options ?
if yes, please give me details infor. Qt5 framework is only building for application linux, mac, windows, embedded.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2020)

Tenzin sean said:


> i used raspberry pi 3. its very slow. when i run 3d game.


The Raspberry's CPU is really underpowered. The newer Pi's are certainly an improvement but still quite slow (compared to even the most basic PC compatible hardware). A Pi3 is fine for things like MAME and various emulators for old hardware like the C64, Amiga, Atari, NES, SNES. A PlayStation (the first one) emulator is about the maximum it can do. 



Tenzin sean said:


> do you think Atmel, AVR are good solution for games?


They're micro-controllers. These things are meant to control stuff, not play games on them.


----------



## aragats (Feb 26, 2020)

Tenzin sean said:


> Qt5 framework is only building for application linux, mac, windows, embedded.


Run `pkg search ^qt5` and you'll find all Qt5 packages of the latest 5.13 version.
It supports BSD framebuffer directly with `QT_QPA_PLATFORM=bsdfb`, no need to run X.
However, if you're talking about games, they (I guess) will require X running anyway.


----------



## Ordoban (Feb 27, 2020)

Just for clarification:
Microcontrollers are single circuit chips made for controlling machines. Every electric device with more than two buttons are controlled by one microcontroller this days.
Gaming? Maybe games like Tetris on the bigger ones, if you attach a simple display and some buttons. Microcontrollers are very easy to program, but you have to do all the surrounding electric and electronic stuff. They are also very cheap and have a very low power consumtion.

"Embedded systems" is more like a regular computer packaged in another device.

I think the device you have in mind is more a gaming box. This is what the raspberry pi is ideal for.
You should not expect good 3d performance on the raspberry. You should also know none of the popular games or publishers are aviable for raspberry pi. 
Steam? Nope. Origin? Nope. Epic? Nope.
Cardgames? Yes. Chess? Yes. Supertuxcard? Yes. There are very many funy games for the PI, but none on the level of games like "dead red redemption 2".

Raspian or FreeBSD? For gaming on raspberry is raspian the best choice. Raspian have by far better hardware support for the PI. For gaming you need the best hardware support to squeze the last bit of power out of this tiny thing.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2020)

Ordoban said:


> For gaming on raspberry is raspian the best choice.


You should checkout Retropie.


----------

